# My Last Long Ride? A Day Trip (155mi. 12,303ft of elevation gain)



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Pro Distance. Pro Climbs. Just not so close to Pro Times. 

In about a week I will be joining the ranks of fathers out there, and therefore I decided I needed to knock out one last long ride before sleepless nights and babysitting rob me of my riding time. In a matter of days I will consider myself lucky to get out on the trainer for even a 10 min. spin.

Actually, I am looking forward to being a dad and I hope to keep riding with the support of my family, but some things are going to change. 

My wife allowed me one last BIG ride before she gets too close to delivery, and I did my best to make it memorable.

I wanted to go for distance and difficulty in the rugged wilderness of Taiwan. I also wanted to make it a day ride. 

I decided to ride from my house, into the Central Mountain Range, climb Ali Mountain and then take the foothills back home... in a day. 

The route has a lot of the elements of the big stage races with punchy climbs, steep ramps, high mountain summits and 250km of riding. It looked like fun, so I did it. 

It took me 12 hours to conquer the 12.303ft of altitude, but I made it home feeling pretty good. 

Here are my pics from my last big ride of my former, carefree lifestyle.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

thats awesome! my legs hurt just thinking of all that climbing.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I was really feeling pretty good until 3 miles from home, when I was struck by the sudden compulsion to buy a Kit-Kat and a Coke. 

The next day I celebrated my 37th birthday. So going out to torture my body was how I thought I would celebrate.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I want to ride in Taiwan. These pictures are great. Good luck w/ fatherhood.


----------



## miguel_angel (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice pictures. Same camera?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Same camera!


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

You're either a dad now or very close to it. Congratulations!!! Judging by the pix and the specs of your ride, I salute you, Sir. You are a badass!!! 12 hours or not, that's a hell of a ride. And, someday soon, you'll post the pix of you with the baby carrier on the back of your bike doing the same ride. LOL


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks! 10hrs from now I will be a dad... and then I will understand.


----------



## PaddyB (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice! I saw those pics on your blog - they added some fuel to the fire in my bike shopping. Cant wait to get out there!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I was just daydreaming about getting back to some challenging rides. 

My Tour of Taiwan idea might make a fun series sometime. Heh heh heh!!!


----------



## PaddyB (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm a recent father too (well 2 and half years recent at least) and I'm switching from motorcycling to biking so I can bring the fam along. I've actually motorbiked all through those spots in your pics. Nice country...

Any recommendations on a family/touring/rando/rough roads exploration bike under 30,000 in Taiwan?

Right now I'm looking at the the Masi Speciale Randonneur and Louis Garneau LGS-CT. Both seem like great bikes but not particularly sporty and a bit on the heavy side. 

I looked at the Surlys too but they are equally heavy and almost twice as expensive.

Or I might try and find a used Giant or Spesh cyclocross bike.

Anything else I'm missing? Love your blog btw!


----------

